# Wiper blades for our beetles



## Shortfuse206 (Feb 13, 2012)

Has anyone else ran into a issue with after market wiper blades not fitting the beetle. According to autozone and rain x web site there blades should fit not even close non of the adaptor pieces included work. According to the rain x site the beetle uses a the narrow PTB type of clip but there blades don't come with a narrow PTB adaptor. The auto zone guy found a set of Bosch blades closer but still no fit. What am I supposed to do I can only imagine how price blades from the dealer are going to be.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Interesting. I was thinking about switching my blades out for the rain x latitude blades. I'll stop off at advance auto parts tomorrow and do some investigation as well. If I find rain x blades that fit I'll post back here. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Shortfuse206 said:


> Has anyone else ran into a issue with after market wiper blades not fitting the beetle. According to autozone and rain x web site there blades should fit not even close non of the adaptor pieces included work. According to the rain x site the beetle uses a the narrow PTB type of clip but there blades don't come with a narrow PTB adaptor. The auto zone guy found a set of Bosch blades closer but still no fit. What am I supposed to do I can only imagine how price blades from the dealer are going to be.


The blades at the dealer are the same price as the bosch (about $18 each) and actually fit, I think they are a great blade current set has been on the car for more than a year and still wipes like new.


----------



## Shortfuse206 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well if they are only $18 then I will just pick up a set from the dealer.


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Wiper Blade Stuff*

I ended up buying blades for $50 a pair...next time I was gonna check the Bosch to see if they are an exact match...and by the way never use Rain-X or similar type products on your windshield, it makes your wiper blades clatter


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Westhigh76 said:


> I ended up buying blades for $50 a pair...next time I was gonna check the Bosch to see if they are an exact match...and by the way never use Rain-X or similar type products on your windshield, it makes your wiper blades clatter


Use synthetic car wax instead, same effect as the rainx without the chatter


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

VW recommends using a 3M clay bar and their 3M spray wax to get your glass free of any
contaminates or glass cleaner build up that can cause 'stuttering' when your rubbers go
into action. My VW dealer even showed me a notice that is given to their service dept for
when customers want the actual wipers examined for 'stuttering'.


----------

